

Botwall: Real-Time Polymorphism - dsr12
https://shapesecurity.com/technology/

======
LoneWolf
While randomizing the id's etc sounds like a good idea, if the structure of
the code is always the same it is still possible to create a bit, just find
the first/second/nth form on the page, first will input be username second
password and done.

Also patent pending? What a great way to contribute to security, want to use
my method? Pay me. This should not be patented.

~~~
yAnonymous
If this is anything like anti adblock scripts I've seen, it'll insert random
elements to prevent that.

------
olivierduval
"Shape has invented a patent-pending approach to implementing polymorphism in
real-time on websites"... is it a JOKE????? Using a hashkey on forms and
fields with -for example- a java interceptor has been done for a few years
now... it just can't be patented under any sany system (but USPTO might be
stupid enough to do it)

